# West Michigan Walleye University with Korey Sprengel and Jaon Przekuat



## pach01 (Nov 9, 2011)

WMWC presents Walleye University with Kory Sprengel and Jason Przekurat on Saturday February 20. This seminar will be held in Hudsonville, Mi and has limited seating available(100). Seminar starts at 9 a.m. and ends at 3 p.m. Included will be hot lunch, coffee and other beverages and snacks. There will be door prizes, raffles, 50/50s and more. Join us and learn from two extremely talented professional walleye fishermen. Here is a link for more information: http://www.westmichiganwalleyeclub.org/…/WalleyeUniv2016bro…


----------

